# Electrónica para ROV submarino



## estebanoliveros (Ene 27, 2008)

Soy ingeniero mecánico con afición a la electrónica, en este momento me encuentro diseñando un ROV (Vehículo de Operación Remota) submarino, para operar en profundidades de 50 a 100 metros. . Les agradeceré me ayuden con mis dos inquietudies:

1.  Me interesa que tenga un sistema de orientación, de manera que en la pantalla en superficie (tiene una cámara submarina)o en un display anexo pueda visualizar el norte y los grados. He visto algo de esto y me parece que el sistema se llama 'compas electrónico'

2. el ROV debe tener un indicador que señale que se encuentra en estado horizontal y no que esté dando tumbos en vertical o invertido. Debería ser como un indicador de nivel, también esto debería mostrarse en un display.

3. finalmente los motores deberían tener control de velocidad, esto podría ser mediante un PWM

Desde ya les agradezco la ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2008)

En efecto para la posicion tienes compas electronico y tienes otra cosa muy nueva que es el 
giroscopo de estado solido.

La inclinacion la mides con un ascelerometro de 2 ejes que te dara la inclinacion lado a lado y adelante-atraz.

Y lo de los motores es lo menos complicado, efectivamente com PWM lo logras facil, yo le agregaria a estos medicion de consumo (Por si se traba contra algo) y de RPM.

Si esto es mas o menos la idea, comentay buscaremos data al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## andreaheroven.puc (Ene 27, 2008)

Hola Fuegazo, acepto tus propuestas, se ven mu interesantes, si puedes dame una mano de donde podría obtener información de ellos, y si hay algún esquema electrónico para pasarlo a Orcad, mucho mejor!





			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> En efecto para la posicion tienes compas electronico y tienes otra cosa muy nueva que es el
> giroscopo de estado solido.
> 
> La inclinacion la mides con un ascelerometro de 2 ejes que te dara la inclinacion lado a lado y adelante-atraz.
> ...


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 27, 2008)

Te pregunto: el mando lo vas a realizar a través de cables?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2008)

Ve mirando:

http://www.analog.com/UploadedFiles/Data_Sheets/ADXL311.pdf

http://www.analog.com/UploadedFiles/Data_Sheets/ADXL105.pdf

http://www.analog.com/UploadedFiles/Application_Notes/5635032479326599907AN-396.pdf

http://www.analog.com/UploadedFiles/Application_Notes/5746631807595513326AN-374.pdf


http://www.analog.com/UploadedFiles/Data_Sheets/ADIS16201.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2008)

Si esta debajo del agua habra presion, y si hay presion habra que medirla 

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets2/9/0ofoa16hsdz2zllyyszactfo787y.pdf
http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag45.html


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 27, 2008)

mas link
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?cPath=23_83
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?cPath=23_80
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?cPath=23_85
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?cPath=23_120

http://www.superrobotica.com/Sensores.htm


Son modulos, pero ye ahorras de soldar estos componentes, por ekemplo el accelerometro que yo tengo mide 5mmx5mm y no tiene patillas.
Sepuede utilizar perfectamente como inclinometro.

Tambien te recomendaria un micro  para que haga todo el trabajo,motor+sensores.

De esta forma si tiene una pequeña bateria auxiliar si le pasa algo el automaticamente se pondra a salvo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2008)

Tarde pero lo encontre, el dichoso giroscopo

http://www.murata.com/catalog/s42e.pdf


El Tiopepe123 tiene razon, seria conveniente asignar a un micro algunas funciones secundarias, te facilitaria el manejo e incluso la supervivencia del aparato

Ademas, hay que pensar el medio de transmison de datos superficie-fondo, se me ocurre que NO sera bueno una manguera con 500 conductores, habra que pensar algun medio de multiplexado de información y ademas bidireccional.

Sigo pensando en vos alta (O mas bien con el teclado) seria bueno un solo par de conductores de potencia que mantengan en carga permanente 2 juegos de baterias en el submarino, uno para logica y el otro para potencia, a travez de este par de conductores mandar y recibir información.

Lo de la planta de energia nuclear miniatura lo hablamos en otro comentario.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 27, 2008)

Yo tambien lo encontre, aqui se muestra el funcionamiento del accelerometro con video incluido.

http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=41&Itemid=1

Aunque no se exactamente las caracteristicas del aparato para simplificar el cableado y mejorar la robustez puedes utilizar metodos hibridos.


Como controlar el sistema con solo dos hilos:

El cable alimenta el robot pero ademas transporta la información.

Se puede "modular" mediante caidas de tension para transmitir la información, digamos 12V es un cero y 14V un uno.

Otra forma es por superposicion, la tension de alimentacion se le inyecta una señal alterna, digamos 100Khz. Es el metodo que utilizan muchos aparatos de encendido remoto por la linea electrica.


Me parece que ya tiene suficiente información para meditar durante unos dias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2008)

tiopepe123: ! Estamos de acuerdo en algo, eso me preocupa !.

Me gusta enviar por el par CC y una frecuencia alta, es facil de separar y puede transportar bastante información.

Solo falta el sistema de lanzamiento de misiles intercontinentales y ya lo tenemos.


Se hunde por lastre o a fuerza de motor ?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 28, 2008)

Para salvar el POV (no confundir el POV de led's) que mejor una capsula pirotecnica que inyecte los vapores (humo) a los depositos de lastre. Pequeño, pero de un solo uso.

En cuanto a lo de los misiles intercostales ya lo investigado en UUEE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AkkOUPYNs7I


----------



## estebanoliveros (Ene 28, 2008)

Estimado Tio Pepe, 

La verdad no entiendo sus ultimas respuestas, hablan de misiles, humos, etc. Desconozco si es en broma o con fogonazo se han alejado un poco del tema inicial. 

He revisado sus respuestas hasta ahora y las que se suscriben al área de la electrónica están realmente fenomenales ya que me han aclarado mucho. 

saludos, 
Estebam


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

Aclaratoria: Hay un post de larga data sobre POV con led´s (Confucion de letras)

Lo de la capsula de pirotecnia es por una pregunta anterior mia respecto a si el aparato se undira por lastre o por fuerza bruta de los motores, a la cual el Tio responde lo de inflar los tanques de lastre mediante una capsula que los llene de gas producto de alguna explosion de pirotecnia cuyos humos desplacen el agua de lastre.

Lo de la planta de energia nuclear miniatura y los misiles, espero te habras dado cuenta que era una broma.

Respecto de alejarnos del tema horiginal, siempre pasa lo mismo, *¡ Somos asi !.*



Habria que averiguar algo sobre el cable humbilical, ya que el engendro tendra que alimentarce, yo diria un cable de 2 * 16 mm2 tipo extraflexible y recubrimiento apto para sumergirce bajo presion.


Saludos y cuenta sobre tus avances en el tema.


----------



## estebanoliveros (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola fogo y eduardo,
les cuento que estoy digiriendo aun el cerro de información que me han enviado, como verán tengo un jefe en la oficina que es un negrero y en ratitos libres investigo esto que me interesa.

1. El rov se hunde por su propio peso, he calculado flotadores para mantenerlo cerca de la flotabilidad neutra, 
2. El ROV sube a superfice impulsado por motores, asi nos eliminamos aquellos humos.
3. la alimentación es por un cable umbilical que ademas lleva los cables de datos y control. Esos cables se venden y también tienen flotabilidad neutra.
4.El control de los motores de navegación (5 en total, 3 para subir/bajar y dos para avanzar retroceder)  he pensado que podría ser con el kit velleman http://www.velleman.be/ot/en/product/view/?id=341695   y el avance retroceso con un switch sencillo o bien con H bridge . este kirt necesita algo de relés

agradeceré sus comentarios..

y sobre los misiles...no estaría mal poner una docena para la casa del lago de este negrero de mi jefe,,, jaja


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 28, 2008)

Creo que tambien se deberian afincar sobre el diseño de la carcasa y su resistencia a la presión!

EDIT1: Tambien la hidrodinamia, para saber el tipo de motor a emplear (torque, consumo, RPM's) y de esta forma hacer la parte de control con un puente H y PWM


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

Ya haremos algo con tu jefe . . .

Pasame los datos del tipo de cable, porque de acuerdo a este se debera analizar la forma de comunicacion


----------



## estebanoliveros (Ene 28, 2008)

respuesta para antony:
No os preocupeis por el aspecto estructural, recuerden que soy ingeniero mecánico y eso es muy fácil para mi ,asi que no os desgasteis en presiones, estrucutruas,hidrodinamica, torque, etc. Para restaros trabajo dejadme esa parte a y mi y vosotros dadle duro al electronico.

en todo caso los motores son de 12V comunes de esos para un electronica de 'escritorio' 

La parte del PWM la haré con un kit VElleman 

El cable... , ¿revisaron el link al control Velleman de mi posteo anterior?


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 28, 2008)

Si tu lo dices..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

> tested to a distance of up to 50m (55 yards) between control- and receiver section



Me parece un poco corto.

Camara como para ver, fotografiar y/o filmar desde superficie ?

Luces ?

Fuente de alimentacion para motores y resto ?


Edit:
Comentario en voz alta (Mas bien manos sobre teclado):
Lastima que seas de especialidad mecanica, porque el desarrollo del comando seria interesantisimo.

No te tira el corazoncito como para armar algo electronico ?


----------



## estebanoliveros (Ene 28, 2008)

jajaj, amigazos, parece que pensaron que sería para el Titanic...

Pues no, con 4o metros bajo el agua de mar tenemos suficiente para revisar nuestras balsas jaula

la fuente de alimentación para los motores es corriente continua con baterías de 12V


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 28, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No te tira el corazoncito como para armar algo electronico ?



Se ve que la electronica es lo tuyo!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 28, 2008)

Lo  del cable es importante,

Pero fogonazo ¿16mm2? no es un poco gordo.

Habria que averiguar algo sobre el cable humbilical, ya que el engendro tendra que alimentarce, yo diria un cable de 2 * 16 mm2 tipo extraflexible y recubrimiento apto para sumergirce bajo presion. 


Aunque el kit de velleman parece interesante, te recomendaria que buscaras modulos como los utilizados para robots y similares.

Basicamente porque seras tu quien controlas y no una caja negra que siempre te estara limitando.

Piensa que pueden buscar modulos que pueden ser facilmente programados desde BASIC.
Tambien te sera mas facil añadir sensores sin tener que ir mtiendo cacharos en un espacio limitado comoo es el tuyo.

Si me calientas mucho la cabeza siempre podrias Hackear un control remoto  computerizado de aeromodelismo pinchando en la zona de RF. Modernamente ya hay controles PWM para los cochecitos.

En cuando a lo de la central nuclear lo he dejado aparcado mas que nada por su peligrosidad, no por las radiaciones si no por un tipo llamado bush.


No te chulees con eso de que eres mecanico y que a ti las presiones ni plim, veras como te falle una junta y te queme la electronica. Que el agua e mu traidora.

Conoces este foro
http://www.miliamperios.com/foro/index.php


----------



## estebanoliveros (Ene 28, 2008)

Ea tiopepe!, ja ja no se que será chulearse, es ser engreido?. 

Eso de que soy ingeniero y las presiones  y plim.. en serio no os preocupeis, he diseñado varios equipos subacuaticos hace como 5 años y con profundidades! hablo de algo como 400 metros lo cual es bastante para equipos armados a pedido.
Lamentablemente nunca metí mano en la electronica y ahora que me quiero armar mi propio jugetin ni tengo idea de como darle a eso

Lo del cable, no os preocupeis que cualquier cable comercial bien sellado (IP65WP) resiste varios metros mar abajo.

y que el agua es traidora!, ni me lo digas que mi primer ROV nunca más subió, heh he he e, me puedo reir de eso hoy día.! Como buen ingeniero novicio no tome en cuenta un pequeño detalle llamado 'tolerancias' y el agua entró hasta donde pudo!


Asi que no hay prpblemas con las juntas!

Como les digo , deneme la manaza solo con la electronica, 

La sugerencia del controlar con Basic está bastante buena, pero creo que os estais imaginando que quiero un Batiscafo  y es mucho más sencillo.

aqui van algunos datos.

- No se requiere medir la presión, segun la profundidad la sabemos. y la profundidad la sabemos muy bien aproximada por el largo de cable usado.

Segiré revisando lo del inclinometro y la 'brujula submarina' pero no he visto como poder integrarlos. Esas son las dos cosas más urgentes.

GRavcias y sigamosle dando! que hasta ahora me han ayudado un cerro!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

> Soy ingeniero mecánico con afición a la electrónica, en este momento me encuentro diseñando un ROV (Vehículo de Operación Remota) submarino, para operar en profundidades de *50 a 100 metros*. . Les agradeceré me ayuden con mis dos inquietudies:



De ahy los 16mm2

A un par de A por motor se juntan enseguida muchos Amperitos

A mi me gusta mi propia idea de poner dentro del ROV 2 baterias.
Una para logica elemental, que no se pasen de consumo los motores, lectura de posicion manejo de los PWM . . . 

Y la otra que de potencia a los motores.
Ambas en carga permanente mediante el dichoso cable, que tambien lleva y trae información.

Esto te daria potencia de pico instantanea y autonomia ilimitada.


----------



## estebanoliveros (Ene 28, 2008)

si no es mala idea, pero se nos dispara el peso. 

Generalmente va en el ROV una batería de 9V para alimentaciín de la camara filmadora o algún pequeño sensor, pero no las baterías de alimentación ya que harían el modelo muy pesado y poco maniobrable por los motores, formando un circulo vicioso ya que requeririamos mayores motores y por ende baterías mas grandes...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2008)

¿ Los camarotes para la tripulacion y el salon comedor por donde irian ?


Volviendo al planeta, ya comentaste que quieres filmar o sea que a 40 m de profundidad debes iluminar 

Baterias: No necesariamente deben ser grandes, al estar en carga permanente las baterias pueden ser relativamente chicas, unos 2 A/H para logica y unos 7 a 10 A/H para motores

Alguna otra funcion ? o mejor, por que no publicas un bosquejo del futuro "Nautilus"
Sobre todo la parte direccion y control de ascenso


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 29, 2008)

Chulearse : Que actúa o habla desafiante o con insolencia y cierta gracia. segun diccionario
Yo diria mas bien fanfarronear.

Pero ingreido, no no gusta, esa definicion cierra todas las puertas.

En todo caso, nunca persegui ofenderte.

Hay sistemas embebidos que son mas sencillos de programar. Son pequeñas plaquetas que se pueden programar con basic con numerosos ejemplos y ya tienen integrados varios perifericos.

Hay mas caros que son como miniPC o microPC que funcionan con linux.

Aunque yo no tengo experiencia en ellos, yo programo y diseño a lo bruto, directamente en el chip.

Tema accelometro:
Yo en estos instantes estoy en ello , yo utilizo un frescale y da tensiones bastante bajas de 0.6 -1.5-2V segun inclinacion gravedad.
Con acceleraciones mayores, golpes, caidas,vibraciones  llega a tope que seria 0 a 3V.

En cuando a los picos de tension se pueden utilizar condensadores electroliticos  o  supercondensadores, de esta forma disponemos de corriente por poco peso.


Para el control de los motores mira los de los coches de aeromodelismo. Aunque no te lleguen en amperios es facil tunearlos para tener mas potencia con solo poner mas mosfets en paralelo.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## estebanoliveros (Ene 29, 2008)

HOla fogonazo, si, lo de la filmación prescinde de iluminación ya que para estas cosas se emplea una cámara infraroja iluminada por leds infrarojos, asi funcionan estas cosas.

con respecto a las baterías, en este tipo de aparatos no se usa tener las baterías en el ROV mismo, esa posibilidad habría qe descartarla de plano. Se forma el circulo vicioso que te decía antes, los motores requieren mas potencia para poder mover las baterías.  hay que pensar de inmediato que la alimentación tiene que ser desde superficie, aunque la alternativa de mantener las pilas en carga permanente se ve muy interesante habria que posponerla por ahora.

el control de los motores ya lo pesqué y estoy probando con un joystick que me invierte la polaridad y asi tengo giro en ambos sentidos. la pregunta ¿en que haría mejor esto si le implemento el puente H para cambiar el sentido de giro?

Lo que estoy tratando de asimiliar es lo de la brujula y el acelerómetro. Di al google 'Frescale accelerometer' y la verdad, no encontré por donde empezar. luego revisñe en im tienda electronica http://www.rs-components.com/index.html  y tampoco me ayda mucho.

Creo que sería bueno que fueramos por temas, propongo centrarnos en el tema acelerómetro, a ver si por ahí me hechan la mano con algún esquema para probarlo en Orcad y hacer mi pcb.

a ver, nada que misiles, ni recamara del capitan. demosle directamente a una sala de cine xxx y un pub de chicas!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 29, 2008)

Accelerometro

Yo las pruebas que estoy haciendo es con este:
http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/prod_summary.jsp?code=MMA7260QT&nodeId=01126911184209

Y te recomendaría comprarlo ya soldado ya sea placa de evaluacion o similar, son muy pequeños y "sin patillas"

Basicamente:

Tres ejes XYZ, puedes detectar subida/bajada y latealmente.

Cuando esta orizontal 1.5V
Giro 90º son 0.7
Giro -90º son 2V

Golpes bruscos 0V y 2.7V aprox


Los de la competencia, utilizados por la consola WII de nitendo.
http://www.analog.com/en/subCat/0,2879,764%5F800%5F0%5F%5F0%5F,00.html

Tienen la "ventaja" que tienen una salida PWM

Hay tambien los giroscopios, que miden en grados, yo diria que son basicamente lo mismo pero mas pensados hacia el tema de las inclinaciones. 


En cuanto a la brujula electronica solo conozco un fabricante llamado allegro
http://www.allegromicro.com

Aqui venden el modulo que por lo que veo es digital mediante comunicacion I2C, pero supongo que tambien tienen modelos que dan tension.

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_información.php?products_id=7915

Yo personalmente no he trabajado con modulos, mi experiencia es con los viejos ugn3503 de toda la vida, pero no te serviran.

Supongo que tienes en cuenta que cualquier masa magnetica influira significativamente en la medida, por lo que deberas meterlo un poco alejado del submarino.

Hay un modelo mecanico de brujula que vi en la revista elektor pero no creo que sea interesante.


En cuanto al control de los motores mejor utilizar un puente en H modulado en PWM que es la mejor forma de tener un bajo consuma y poca calor.


----------



## estebanoliveros (Ene 30, 2008)

gracias tio pepe, por la información. 

iré calentando la mano en mi orcad. He buscado en el foro algun esquema para pasar,pero hay uno muy buen aunque un poco sofisticadado para mi cuando hablan de programar https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about411.html ¿tienes algún esquema que tenga puente H y PWM o debo hacerlos por separado?

Puedes revisar el siguiente link, es de un fabricante australiano que ofrece kits, este es para variar la velocidad e invertir el sentido de giro , acá va la hoja técnica http://www.oceancontrols.com.au/motor_controller/k166.pdf   y esta al final la descripción del kit.  por ahi dice que no es recomendable cambiar bruscamente el sentido de giro de unmotor por los daños electrónicos que se puedan generar. mi pregunta es si esto es efectivo cuando uno aplica un puente H

saludos!


----------



## Jose Carlos Segui (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola,

No se si sigues con la idea de construcción del ROV?. 

Yo hace poco que quiero construir uno, aunque mis problemas se centran en el umbilical (no quiero que peso una tonelada) creo que lo he resuleto con 4 hilos (dos de alimentación y dos de datos, pero ya veremos cuando este bajo el agua).

En cuanto a tus dudas creo que el circuito "Arduino" creo que te resolvera algunos problemas. Yo quiero trabajar con dicho circuito.

Creo que para esas profundides de unos 100m la cosa no es compleja.

Un saludo y ya me contaras.
Jose Carlos



estebanoliveros dijo:


> Hola grupo,
> 
> Hace años que leo este grupo y lo encuentro de los mejores que hay con recursos de electrónica.
> 
> ...



"ostras" no habia caido, mira que soy bruto. Muchas gracias por el comentario.

Te cuento intento costruir un ROV submarino y mi problema es el umbilical, pues cuando tienes cientos de metros de cable el peso importa y muchimo.

Tenia pensado cuantro cables dos de datos y dos de alimentación, pero que estupido puedo mandar la alimentación en CC por el par de datos y luego pasarla  a AC en el "bicho".

Sere idiota.

Lo dicho mushisimas GRACIAS
Jose Carlos Segui




Fogonazo dijo:


> tiopepe123: ! Estamos de acuerdo en algo, eso me preocupa !.
> 
> Me gusta enviar por el par CC y una frecuencia alta, es facil de separar y puede transportar bastante información.
> 
> ...


----------



## Juanjopli (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola, 
ya se que este post tiene Bastante tiempo y no se si todavía seguiréis por aquí. El caso es que también estoy metido el construcción de un ROV. Y tengo dudas sobre el control de los motores. La intención es te los movimientos del Rov se controlen mediante un Joystick. Los motores son DC 24 V y  10 A Max. He buscado info y el control creo que lo debería hacer mediante un circuito puente H con PWM ¿no? 

¿Como peodria integrar el control de los movimientos mediante un Joystick? 

Gracias de antemano.un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2011)

Juanjopli dijo:


> Hola, ......



Joystic analógico como para controlar 2 PWM

Ver el archivo adjunto 26404​
Manejo de un motor con Joystic
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/91917/


----------



## Juanjopli (Ene 13, 2011)

Hola pues he estado investigando  el arduino que dijo Jose Carlos Segui. He pensado en hacer algo asi para el Joystick.

http://www.arduino.cc/es_old/Tutoriales/JoyStick

Para el puente en H he pensado en Usar  un TLE 5206-2.

¿Que opináis?




> ¿Esta muerto el tema?


Espero que no


----------



## pachonx (Ene 13, 2011)

No se por que eliminaron mi respuesta si no molestaba a nadie. Solo pregunte si estaba activo el tema.


----------



## jair2808 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hola, buenas, disculpen ustedes pero me podrian ayudar con mi problemita? 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/transmision-datos-bajo-agua-18290/

Fogonazo, espero tu activa participación ^^  jejejejejeje
Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## jdancevic (Jun 18, 2013)

Amigo fogonazo, ofrezco mis disculpas, tengo por costumbre escribir en mayusculas, no pensé que se fuera a tomar como que estaba elevando la voz, de cualquier forma disculpas... Abri un tema nuevo porque las respuestas mas recientes datan de hace más de seis meses y pensé que ya nadie visitaría este tema... Alguien de ustedes puede por favor indicarme si ha tenido experiencia con girocompás de estado solido?, alguien sabe si seria util para determinar la dirección del ROV, y si la lectura es digital, es posible superponerla sobre la imagen de video?


----------

